# Sertraline and breast feeding



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi there

I switched to sertraline when LO was born (had been on citalopram during pg) and I am still bfing my LO who is now 15months old.  I have just read in an old copy of the BNF:  "Present in milk but not known to be harmful in short-term use"

This has worried me as 15months is hardly short term use    It was/has never been mentioned to me to try and come off it because of this reason but I'm now wondering if i should.  

Do you have any idea what the impact/effect is when they have been taken for longer? I'm worried I may have done some damage already  

Thanks

GGx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Amount in breast milk is low. Sertraline is considered one of the preferred SSRIs if breast feeding. No evidence that it is harmful in short term. In longer term there have been no good quality studies so whilst it can't be said there is absolutely no risk of effects, neither is there any proven evidence of harm. I wouldn't rush to stop breast feeding unless you would feel more comfortable weaning LO off now.


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Mazv,

i was just wondering tho, if i wanted to continue breastfeeding for a while longer (i'm not sure yet how long) whether i should think about stopping the anti d's? 

do you think i ought to see my doc about it? bit worried about the long term of doing both if it's not really been studied. 

GGx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

At 15 months LO is not solely reliant on your milk for nutritional needs. Won't be getting as much milk compared to neonatal so exposure to drug is less. Long term exposure risk is unknown but there is no proven risk of harm.
You need to speak to GP regarding antidepressants, do not stop without taking advice in relation to your medical history, risk of relapse etc. Either way you will need to withdraw from medication over a number of weeks anyway (dependant on current dose)


Maz x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Great, thanks Maz.

No i wouldn't just come off them without speaking to doc.

Thanks

GGx


----------

